# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Confirman el hackeo de una central nuclear para robar uranio

## termopar

> *Confirman el hackeo de una central nuclear para robar uranio*
> Juan Antonio Pascual12 Octubre 2016, 19:16
> 
> Todos los días desayunamos con algún hackeo masivo que pone en entredicho la seguridad y la profesionalidad de las compañías que manejan nuestros datos privados. Aunque luego nadie paga por ello, y las víctimas (nosotros) no son indemnizadas.
> 
> En las últimas fechas el hackeo de 3.000 millones de cuentas de Yahoo! está en boca de todos. En la mayoría de los casos este tipo de acciones consiguen robar datos personales: correos, nombres, direcciones, tarjetas de crédito, etc. Es una acción muy grave, pero no es el fin del mundo. El fin del mundo sería, por ejemplo, que alguien hackease una central nuclear para robar uranio con el que fabricar bombas atómicas. Un hackeo que ya se ha producido, aunque por fortuna se detuvo a tiempo, antes de que afectase al funcionamiento de la central nuclear ¿Pero qué ocurrirá la próxima vez?
> 
> No estamos hablando de una preocupante posibilidad, sino de un hecho consumado. El director de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía Atómica (IAEA) Yukiya Amano ha confirmado a la agencia Reuters que hace tres años una central nuclear, cuyo nombre no ha querido revelar, fue hackeada.
> 
> ...


Referencia:http://computerhoy.com/noticias/soft...r-uranio-52452

Como se puede ver la "fuente" es de toda solvencia, el director general de la IAEA.
La energía nuclear es peligrosa de por si, pero además pueden ponerla en peligro por motivos terroristas de muchos modos.

----------


## Jonasino

> Como se puede ver la "fuente" es de toda solvencia, el presidente de la IAEA.
> La energía nuclear es peligrosa de por si, pero además pueden ponerla en peligro por motivos terroristas de muchos modos.


"Anda, y que te ondulen
con la 'permanén',
y si te sofocas
¡tómalo con seltz! "

(letra del cuplé El Pichi cantado por Sara Montiel)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El fin del mundo sería, por ejemplo, que alguien hackease una central nuclear para robar uranio con el que fabricar bombas atómicas. Un hackeo que ya se ha producido, aunque por fortuna se detuvo a tiempo, antes de que afectase al funcionamiento de la central nuclear


Pero vamos a ver, que esto es de Física y Química de Bachillerato 

El uranio que se utiliza como combustible nuclear es 235U al 3-5%, y el utilizado para fabricar armas nucleares necesita una pureza superior al 90%. El uranio de una central nuclear NO SIRVE PARA FABRICAR ARMAS NUCLEARES. Cuánta razón lleva Jonasino con lo de los principios de la propaganda... siempre con la misma mentira una y otra vez.

En cuanto a un posible ciberataque en una central... los sistemas de seguridad de la sala de control hasta donde sé (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco) no están conectados de manera física a Internet, con lo cual sería imposible acceder a los sistemas de seguridad desde fuera. La única forma sería inyectar un virus a esos ordenadores a través de un pen-drive o similar, y por gente que trabaja en ellas tengo entendido que todos los dispositivos externos que se conectan siguen unos protocolos de seguridad extremos para evitarlo. Además de que se utilizan sistemas operativos de alta seguridad que no son tan vulnerables como Windows o similares.




> Los hackers podrían haber intentando robar uranio enriquecido, empleado para fabricar lo que se conoce con el nombre de bombas sucias. Este tipo de bombas combinan explosivos convencionales con material radioactivo, con el objetivo de contaminar con radioactividad la zona en donde cae la bomba.


Para fabricar una bomba sucia basta con cualquier fuente radiactiva, no hace falta que sea uranio. Y de una central nuclear es el sitio más complicado para robar material radiactivo, no seamos ingenuos. De una central no te vas a llevar un trozo de combustible como el que corta una loncha de queso. ¿O te vas a llevar una garrafa de agua de la piscina? De allí no sale nadie sin pasar por las cabinas, los detectores saltarían al instante. Se me ocurren otros muchos sitios donde es mucho más 'asequible' poder extraer fuentes radiactivas y donde existe mucha menos vigilancia que en una central nuclear... pero con los tiempos que corren actualmente mejor no dar pistas a los malos.




> No estamos hablando de una preocupante posibilidad, sino de un hecho consumado. El director de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía Atómica (IAEA) Yukiya Amano ha confirmado a la agencia Reuters que hace tres años una central nuclear, cuyo nombre no ha querido revelar, fue hackeada.


Me imagino que se referirá a lo que pasó en Irán hace unos años.

----------


## termopar

No es lo de Irán. Pero vamos, hablando en general, si tampoco cree al director general de la agencia internacional de la energía atómica.....solo me queda decir que vaya a un psicólogo y trate su mitomanía con un profesional.

----------


## perdiguera

Dos veces ha confundido al director por el presidente. 
Por lo demás eso de hackear una central nuclear para hacer bombas atómicas es de risa, no de bachillerato.
Un informático puede volver locos los ordenadores, pero de ahí a que el uranio salga del reactor... en fin. Pa qué seguir.

----------


## termopar

Si, tiene razón,  no es el presidente, es el director general,  gracias, ahora lo rectifico. De lo demás, de aquí y otros hilos, no vale la pena responderle, ya quedó retratado suficientemente.

----------


## perdiguera

Otra vez se equivoca, ¿de dónde ha sacado que es el director general? En la noticia figura dos veces el cargo, siempre se refieren al mismo como director, a secas.
Y van...

----------


## termopar

Yukiya Amano es el Director General de la IAEA.

PD: infórmese, la página de la IAEA le será muy útil. Pero esta vez, busquesé un diccionario traductor de mejor calidad

----------


## termopar

Juzguen ustedes mismos :

El Director General de la IAEA dijo a la agencia reuters:



> International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Director Yukiya Amano cited a case in which an individual tried to smuggle a small amount of highly enriched uranium about four years ago that could have been used to build a so-called "dirty bomb".
> 
> "This is not an imaginary risk," [... ]
> 
> "This issue of cyber attacks on nuclear-related facilities or activities should be taken very seriously. We never know if we know everything or if it's the tip of the iceberg."


Perdiguera respondió:



> ...eso de hackear una central nuclear para hacer bombas atómicas es de risa, no de bachillerato.
> Un informático puede volver locos los ordenadores, pero de ahí a que el uranio salga del reactor... en fin


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jonasino

> Juzguen ustedes mismos :


Principio de la exageración y desfiguración:
Convertir cualquier anécdota, por pequeña que sea, en amenaza grave.

----------


## pablovelasco

Riesgos habrán por supuesto, pero eso de que del uranio ligeramente enriquecido de una central, puedan fabricarse armas... Es pasarse... Lo que me sorprende es que lo diga un hombre que en teoría debe saber del tema. Con el uranio de una central nuclear para fines pacíficos no se pueden hacer armas, para eso hay que enriquecer mucho más el uranio.

----------

Jonasino (16-oct-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

> Juzguen ustedes mismos :
> 
> El Director General de la IAEA dijo a la agencia reuters:
> 
> 
> Perdiguera respondió:


En ninguna parte de este hilo, en ninguna frase en inglés del mismo, en ningún mensaje, vamos nadie, salvo Ud, dice que el Director de la IAEA sea general. A ver si me entiende, que es capaz de pensar que hablo de militares, que a lo mejor en eso no llegó ni a cabo, que hablo de cuadros directivos. Si se quiere decir, en inglés, director general, no se escribe director a secas, señor mío. Se escribe otra cosa. Pero eso es para los que saben inglés. 
Si empezó llamándole presidente, continúa llamándole director general, cuantos mensajes más necesita para entender que solo es director. Ya sé que es un puro formalismo, pero da idea de cómo es cada uno.

----------

Jonasino (16-oct-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Lo que me sorprende es que lo diga un hombre que en teoría debe saber del tema



¿seguro?...........

----------


## termopar

Como usted, sr, moderador, no quiere ver la realidad, ya se la muestro yo

 Biografia Sr. Yukiya Amano:

Yukiya Amano is Director General of the International Atomic Energy Agency. [...]

Referencia:https://www.iaea.org/about/dg/biography

Yo no tuve ningún problema en corregir un error al indicar que era el máximo dirigente de la agencia internacional de la energía atómica. Hasta se lo agradecí. En vez de Presidente es Director General. No hay que darle más vueltas. Haga usted lo mismo, se sentirá mejor, se lo recomiendo

----------

